# plz help me



## ibshelp1 (Sep 14, 2012)

hi,
i really need solution for my problem.
i m 28 years old,single and no friend.i did have lots of friend in my graduate ,as time goes all just left me
i am alone , finally i met some guy who was nice to me,but after 2 months,he started ignoring me 
and then he left.

before that also so may people broke my heart. i was in depression and nobody was there to listen.
that effects my stomach and i got ibs.worst ever.i cant go out from my house.i cant even hang out not do i have any friend to do it.

i did job for 6 months,but boz of ibs i am not able to do my job and i dont hv courage to do it.

i am alone in 1 home all the day ,cant do anything

my whole teenage life i didnt enjoy at all.ppl think i m boring coz i dont hang out or drink with them.nobody understand me

my family think i just have normal stomach problem and they pressure me to get marry,i cant marry some unknow person without knowing him that i have ibs

i have so much pressure from my family which gets me into depression and its getting my ibs worst.

i dont have permanent house so i can stay and i dont hv life nymore,my brian stop working and i dont hv any interest to even dressed up or doing anything for myself.

i have tried more than 100 medicine and also went to doctor ,but nothing happened.

i feel to do suicide ,i need support from somebody ,but nobody is there for me and i dont think i ever meet somebosy who can understand me

please help me what to do


----------



## horridguts (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm guessing you are young... over time, with maturity, you will learn not to take how people treat you to heart. It's difficult I know but this is your life to live and it's how you feel about yourself that matters.

IBS is a challenge for anyone and how you feel about yourself and your general mood outlook can either make things worse or improve matters. What is your major symptom pattern? There is a lot of help and advice on these boards.


----------



## ibshelp1 (Sep 14, 2012)

i become so depression and most of the time i m in depression, coz of that i feel so irritate and angry and 24 hours i have negative thoughts ,in company

i am not able to deal with work and i used to grasp thin so quickly ,now i dont even understand and my friends left me,feeling so alone and bored,nobody here to talk

i want my life back in anyway


----------



## Sramey23 (May 22, 2013)

I am depressed as well. I am actually married. I have been for 6 years. I am 24. I been suffering for a year, and my life has changed. I deal with the " its just a stomach ache". I don't have friends and my husband thinks I am dull and boring, and insists that my attitude is horrible, which its not, im just sad for feeling bad. I don't attend family functions because I might eat and have to get sick, and leave anyway. I am looking for a way to conquer this Ibs thing, I just don't know where to start. as far as the marriage thing, I know u want a mate to understand and support u. maybe its best to take it slow in starting a relationship until u can feel like u again. I have the pressure of taking care of a household, going to school, and at the end of the day, instead of support, I have to entertain my mate, which can be hard because im tired and hurting. it seems as if I want peace and quiet and he wants liveliness...the point of this is to say youre not alone. we have to begin to love ourselves, and know what we can and cant handle fully, so that we can work friends and family into our lives, who are willing to support you through YOUR time of need. don't forget you matter as a person, and you have feelings. please don't feel alone..


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

What diets have you tried to help the IBS and brain fog? Have you researched your symptoms on line to find possible causes and solutions??


----------



## ibshelp1 (Sep 14, 2012)

hi

i have started kali phos ,and my symptoms are getting better, i know my condition is mostly coz of depression and anxiety

i am not completely cure,but this medicine i dont feel irritate after meal and its enhance my mood,also my memory has improved.

i want lif where i can go out for long weekend and enjoy a lot

this thinks seems to help me now,i will continue for some months,and let u know result


----------

